# Pre Easter Lowrider Reunion Picinc



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

going to bee good


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Dec 9 2010, 08:29 PM~19288079
> *going to bee good
> *


YEAP TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lets make this happen homies :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C WILL BE IN HOUSE ..........559


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

WE WILL BE FLYING IN AND ATTENDING THIS SHOW AND MAYBE THROWING AWAY SOME HYDRAULIC PRODUCT AS PRIZES


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 10 2010, 04:46 PM~19295419
> *WE WILL BE FLYING IN AND ATTENDING THIS SHOW AND MAYBE THROWING AWAY SOME HYDRAULIC PRODUCT AS PRIZES
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Dec 10 2010, 04:46 PM~19295419
> *WE WILL BE FLYING IN AND ATTENDING THIS SHOW AND MAYBE THROWING AWAY SOME HYDRAULIC PRODUCT AS PRIZES
> *


now thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont miss out on biggest lowrider bbq all car clubs - bike clubs- and solo riders are very welcome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 9 2010, 09:22 PM~19288620
> *YEAP TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CRUZIN CALI CC BE IN THE HOUSE.LETS KICK THIS 1 OFF LIKE WHEN IT USED TO BE BACK IN THE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Carnales Unidos will be there!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 9 2010, 09:22 PM~19288620
> *YEAP TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :ugh: :run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

old times c.c will be there


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

* CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ITS ON THE CALENDAR


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 9 2010, 10:22 PM~19288620
> *YEAP TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:32 AM~19313185
> * CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## LiL Steven$YG (Jun 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

we will have a hop area. A lot of things going on through the day:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Juice it I hope your gonna let me swing your ride...lol


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 17 2010, 12:09 PM~19352722
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:30 AM~19313178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget homies get those rides ready 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> * CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE*
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to all the our lay- it -low homies have a safe xmas with your familys and we will be seeing everyone at kearney park in apirl take it low-n-slow homies :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:30 AM~19313178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Las Caruchitas Car club out of Parlier.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 21 2010, 11:56 PM~19391137
> *Las Caruchitas Car club out of Parlier.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

LEGACY WILL BE THERE REPPING WITH ARE CARS NOT JUST SHIRTS....


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Q-VO 65 (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 22 2010, 07:54 PM~19398134
> *LEGACY WILL BE THERE REPPING WITH ARE CARS NOT JUST SHIRTS....
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 22 2010, 07:54 PM~19398134
> *LEGACY WILL BE THERE REPPING WITH ARE CARS NOT JUST SHIRTS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top-homies


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe they thought it was a shirt show instead of a carshow :biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bestia_@Dec 27 2010, 11:09 AM~19430761
> *Maybe they thought it was a shirt show instead of a carshow :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:30 AM~19313178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember homies this is one bbq you must attend :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

happy new year to everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS UP! THIS IS SMOOTH FROM BLACKWIDOW HYDRAULICS.. MIKE AND I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.. JUST COUNTING DOWN THE DAYZ! LOL! ... :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to the top homies :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stepituptattoo_@Dec 22 2010, 08:54 PM~19398134
> *LEGACY WILL BE THERE REPPING WITH ARE CARS NOT JUST SHIRTS....
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MY SHIRT READY


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 AM~19499466
> *I GOT MY SHIRT READY
> *



F*CKING ANGEL! :uh: 

HOW'S DA BIG BODY COMING ALONG? YOU COMING OUT WITH IT THIS YEAR? :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:04 PM~19493942
> *WHATS UP! THIS IS SMOOTH FROM BLACKWIDOW HYDRAULICS..  MIKE AND I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.. JUST COUNTING DOWN THE DAYZ! LOL! ... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

whats up juice it! :wave:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 4 2011, 10:58 AM~19499520
> *F*CKING ANGEL! :uh:
> 
> HOW'S DA BIG BODY COMING ALONG? YOU COMING OUT WITH IT THIS YEAR? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 AM~19499466
> *I GOT MY SHIRT READY
> *


alot of vatos do.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

whats going down homies its count down to the bbq going down at kearney park on 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 5 2011, 09:44 PM~19516643
> *whats  going  down homies its count down to the bbq going down at kearney park on 4-16-11 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Jan 3 2011, 07:04 PM~19493942
> *WHATS UP! THIS IS SMOOTH FROM BLACKWIDOW HYDRAULICS..  MIKE AND I CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW.. JUST COUNTING DOWN THE DAYZ! LOL! ... :thumbsup:
> *


looking forward to meeting you homies back east :thumbsup:


----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)

Simon, im ready to see the display of shirts :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the park is going to be jumpin homies so dont be left out sign up your car club today call ralph g. 559-803-3273 for more info. until then take it low-n-slow :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 11 2011, 03:24 PM~19568039
> *the park is going to be jumpin homies so dont be left out sign up your car club today call ralph g. 559-803-3273 for more info. until then take it low-n-slow :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT THIS ABOUT CAN YOU SEND ME SOME INFO ABOUT THE SIGN UPS..ON THE PM....THANKS


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

Any gente coming from San Jo?LEGACY C.C. will be there.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

we have got some feedback from up north and south and cenrtal valley


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Keebs will be there supporting the cause :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 13 2011, 08:55 PM~19592139
> *Keebs will be there supporting the cause  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 13 2011, 10:19 PM~19592493
> *:h5:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :squint:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 13 2010, 12:30 AM~19313178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62+Jan 13 2011, 09:55 PM~19592139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 13 2011, 07:23 PM~19589927
> *we have got some feedback from up north and south and cenrtal valley
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets take it back to 1977 bellbottoms-platform shoes-og ride-metalflake paint-tru-spokes-tuck-n-roll-tailgate pumps and having a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 15 2011, 02:55 PM~19606501
> *lets take it back to 1977 bellbottoms-platform shoes-og ride-metalflake paint-tru-spokes-tuck-n-roll-tailgate pumps and having a good time :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 PM~19592139
> *Keebs will be there supporting the cause  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 15 2011, 11:12 PM~19609647
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WUZ UP


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 15 2011, 03:55 PM~19606501
> *lets take it back to 1977 bellbottoms-platform shoes-og ride-metalflake paint-tru-spokes-tuck-n-roll-tailgate pumps and having a good time :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the park is ours so get those lolo's ready charge those batteries wash those whitewalls polish that paint and get ready to have lowriding fun in sun :thumbsup:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

LOOK 4
.
.
.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ABOUT 3 MONTHS AWAY! :wow:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

remember homies its only 3mos. away let us know if your car-truck-bike club will be attending bbq call-559-803-32733or sign up this page thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 23 2011, 04:47 AM~19672205
> *remember homies its only 3mos. away let us know if your car-truck-bike club will be attending bbq call-559-803-32733or sign up this page thank you                                                                                                          :thumbsup:
> *


  CRUZIN CALI c.c. WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Keebs will be there  pulling those inches ......


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 23 2011, 06:46 PM~19677670
> *Keebs will be there  pulling those inches ......
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 23 2011, 04:47 AM~19672205
> *remember homies its only 3mos. away let us know if your car-truck-bike club will be attending bbq call-559-803-32733or sign up this page thank you                                                                                                          :thumbsup:
> *


dont forget homies :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mijente car club in the house hittin back bumper all day :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 25 2011, 03:33 PM~19695099
> *mijente car club in the house hittin back bumper all day :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

>


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT! :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 28 2011, 11:13 AM~19722430
> *TTT! :0
> *


to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Jan 7 2011, 09:37 PM~19534478
> *looking forward to meeting you homies back east :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah,.... cant wait to get out the cold 20 degrees weather here in detroit now, and have some warm fun under the sun in cali!. juice it has been keeping us in form whats going on for the show... cant wait! sounds like were going to have some good times there.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

juice! good talking to you today. hey, when we get there, i guess were going to do alots of drinking that weekend.. lol :biggrin: :roflmao: later man!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Juice it .....
I have a single for that ASS homeboy!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Jan 29 2011, 10:34 PM~19734475
> *juice!  good talking to you today. hey, when we get there,  i guess were going to do alots of drinking that weekend.. lol :biggrin:  :roflmao: later man!
> *


 hell yeah we start the day with a keg of beer then will have some more beer on stand by and more beer :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

everyone come and have a good time :cheesy:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


our good homies from strictcy business customs - black widow hydraucls will be flyin in from detroit mi. to judge the hop.so lets see all u mad hoppers and please no chippin for info call 559-803-3273 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: cool


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Feb 7 2011, 10:47 PM~19815079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jucie it back bumper all day :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*
:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this bbq is going to be crackin about 15 car clubs are on the list sign your club up :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 10 2011, 03:29 PM~19837467
> *this bbq is going to be crackin about 15 car clubs are on the list sign your club up :thumbsup:
> *



WHOS ON THE LIST?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 15 2011, 03:47 PM~19877320
> *WHOS ON THE LIST?
> *


BLVD KINGS! :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 15 2011, 03:47 PM~19877320
> *WHOS ON THE LIST?
> *


  CRUZIN CALI c.c.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 15 2011, 03:47 PM~19877320
> *WHOS ON THE LIST?
> *


just dippin c.c.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: me 2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z 76_@Feb 15 2011, 02:47 PM~19877320
> *WHOS ON THE LIST?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*CRUZIN INTO THE PAST*


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: 
cant wait for the show and to meet everybody there, and check out the rides and meet some of legendary car clubs in cali and take pics..


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Feb 20 2011, 06:06 PM~19918175
> *:thumbsup:
> cant wait for the show and to meet everybody there, and  check out  the rides and meet some of legendary car clubs in cali and take pics..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: and Beer :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Feb 20 2011, 06:06 PM~19918175
> *:thumbsup:
> cant wait for the show and to meet everybody there, and  check out  the rides and meet some of legendary car clubs in cali and take pics..
> 
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

oh yes! cant forget the beers! lol! shit! might as well break out the shot glasses! lol!


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Lo Productions_@Feb 23 2011, 09:40 PM~19946222
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 20 2011, 03:31 AM~19914605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming soon homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Feb 20 2011, 06:06 PM~19918175
> *:thumbsup:
> cant wait for the show and to meet everybody there, and  check out  the rides and meet some of legendary car clubs in cali and take pics..
> 
> ...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 20 2011, 03:31 AM~19914605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

I Got My Shirt Ready


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 27 2011, 10:57 PM~19976619
> *I Got My Shirt Ready
> *


 I GOT A JACKET READY TOO....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Feb 27 2011, 09:57 PM~19976619
> *I Got My Shirt Ready
> *



HUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:55 AM~19979536
> * I GOT A JACKET READY TOO....
> *





DOUBLE HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 20 2011, 02:31 AM~19914605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:55 AM~19979536
> * I GOT A JACKET READY TOO....
> *


 cant forget the cap.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

NAVARRO CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 25 2011, 10:58 AM~19958751
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 03:54 AM~20020514
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just got done talking to pete m. from thee individauls c.c he will be attending the bbq on 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 03:54 AM~20020514
> *ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL VALLEY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME SUPPORT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: FRESNO/MALAGA PARK SOWS MAY 1 JUL 3 SEP10 OCT 23 CALL C-LO AT 559 270 5797


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


showoffs car club will be in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 20 2011, 03:31 AM~19914605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thee individauls cc - rollers only cen. cal. - showoffs cc -navarro kustoms


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

right around the corner


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 6 2011, 08:17 PM~20030880
> *just got done talking to pete m. from thee individauls c.c he will be attending the bbq on 4-16-11 :thumbsup:
> *



Pete is a real cool guy


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 9 2011, 09:33 PM~20055277
> *thee individauls cc - rollers only cen. cal. - showoffs cc -navarro kustoms
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

HI DESERT WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 9 2011, 09:33 PM~20055277
> *thee individauls cc - rollers only cen. cal. - showoffs cc -navarro kustoms
> *


just added to list ghetto toys c.c- viejitos c.c- magestics hi desert c,c-orpheus c,c dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt....fresno lets do this big this year..2011...it mite be are last.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Mar 23 2011, 12:29 PM~20161130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 23 2011, 12:33 AM~20158192
> *just added to list ghetto toys c.c- viejitos c.c- magestics hi desert c,c-orpheus c,c  dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome :thumbsup:
> *


just added nuestra cosa c.c - street life c.c :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4-16-11get your lolos ready :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt. for the 559 cant wait........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Glide in lows gonna be there never pass up having a BBQ


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Mar 26 2011, 01:43 PM~20186566
> *Glide in lows gonna be there never pass up having a BBQ
> *


nice to hear from u homies u forgot ice cold beer see u guys there :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 24 2011, 09:17 PM~20174184
> *just added nuestra cosa c.c - street life c.c  :thumbsup:
> *


just added glide in lows c,c :thumbsup:


----------



## zap59 (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE ADD: VIEJITOS.S.F.V. WILL BE THERE TO CELEBRATE WITH OLD FRIEND'S & MEET NEW ONE'S.. I WAS THEIR BACK IN 1977. I HAD A 76 GLASSHOUSE, WITH CARNALES UNIDOS.C.C. LOOK'N FORWARD TO BEEN THERE IN 2011... Mr ZAPATA. President.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zap59_@Mar 27 2011, 11:27 AM~20192727
> *PLEASE ADD: VIEJITOS.S.F.V. WILL BE THERE TO CELEBRATE WITH OLD FRIEND'S & MEET NEW ONE'S.. I WAS THEIR BACK IN 1977. I HAD A 76 GLASSHOUSE, WITH CARNALES UNIDOS.C.C. LOOK'N FORWARD TO BEEN THERE IN 2011... Mr ZAPATA. President.
> *



VIEJTOS CC IN GENERAL ALWAYS HAS THE RESPECT ANYWHERE THEY GO AND WILL HAVE IT HERE IN FRESNO. GREAT PEOPLE AND LOOKING FOWARD TO MEETING SFV CHTR. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zap59_@Mar 27 2011, 11:27 AM~20192727
> *PLEASE ADD: VIEJITOS.S.F.V. WILL BE THERE TO CELEBRATE WITH OLD FRIEND'S & MEET NEW ONE'S.. I WAS THEIR BACK IN 1977. I HAD A 76 GLASSHOUSE, WITH CARNALES UNIDOS.C.C. LOOK'N FORWARD TO BEEN THERE IN 2011... Mr ZAPATA. President.
> *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Mar 9 2011, 09:33 PM~20055277
> *thee individauls cc - rollers only cen. cal. - showoffs cc -navarro kustoms
> *


up date as of 3-27-11 car clubs. ghetto toys c.c- viejitos sfv c.c- orpheus c.c- street life c.c- glide in lows c,c-nuestra cosa c.c- magestics c,c cen cal, :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

make new list for roll call its goin to be off the hook


:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48fleetmaster (Mar 28, 2011)

old memories fresno county will be there


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Tuf-E-Nuf will be there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

to-the-top :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS .............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 29 2011, 05:48 PM~20212666
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS .............
> *


kool :thumbsup: eastside c.c will be in the the house :worship:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

come have A good time at the park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can I have A BEER


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

hoping to make this one


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Mar 30 2011, 11:36 AM~20218731
> *hoping to make this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 2 weeks away homies :thumbsup: update old memories fresno chapter -fresno life c.c- tuff-e-nuff c.c- imperials l,a c,c :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

KEEP IT GOING HOMIES. THE MORE PEOPLE THE BETTER!


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 30 2011, 12:42 AM~20216032
> *come have A good time at the park :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: can I have A BEER
> *


CAN THIS GUY GET A BEER ALREADY..... :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by black84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:43 PM~20241041
> *CAN THIS GUY GET A BEER ALREADY..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park back in the days gotta love it :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

henry ride from fresno kearnery park back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowriders all day :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

where it all began 1977 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowrider reunion kearney park 2 weeks away homies 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 3 2011, 02:01 PM~20248884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS THE WAY IT USED TO BE BACK IN THE DAYS! KEARNY BLVD. BACK UP LOWRIDERS TRY'N TO GET IN TO THE PARK.I REMEMDER THESE DAY'S..LOOKIN FORWARD TO 4/16/11 :biggrin: SEAN THANKS FOR THE FLASH BACK HOMIE.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Feb 20 2011, 03:31 AM~19914605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

pete m, will be attending lowrider reunion bbq on 4-16-11 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

flying in next week :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 2 2011, 09:00 PM~20245117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

also fresno chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

some more pic,s from back in the days at kearney park :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

newstyle c,c :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

looks like its gonna be a good turnout


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

carnales unidos c,c merced :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowrider vw thee inividuals fresno :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Apr 6 2011, 07:05 AM~20272329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Apr 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20274170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kicking back at kearnery park back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

1978 kearnery park :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

1 MORE WEEK! :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 8 2011, 08:58 PM~20296201
> *1 MORE WEEK! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lead hand louie (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 9 2011, 09:37 AM~20297295
> *
> *


Legacy car club will be out there in full force Legacy 4 life. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lead hand louie_@Apr 9 2011, 07:09 PM~20299862
> *Legacy car club will be out there in full force Legacy 4 life.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Keebs will be there representing 559 all day !!!!
Better recognize.....
:biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20301247
> *Keebs will be there representing 559 all day !!!!
> Better recognize.....
> :biggrin:
> *


ill be there too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

can't wait Just Dippin C.C. Well BE THERE .............................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I SPY ON U_@Apr 9 2011, 11:20 PM~20301610
> *can't wait Just Dippin C.C. Well BE THERE .............................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 9 2011, 09:27 PM~20301247
> *Keebs will be there representing 559 all day !!!!
> Better recognize.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 9 2011, 10:27 PM~20301247
> *Keebs will be there representing 559 all day !!!!
> Better recognize.....
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Apr 9 2011, 11:16 PM~20301584
> *ill be there too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup....we will....


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20307758
> *Yup....we will....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

me to :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THE LOYALTY ONES CC WILL B THERE (2 BAD IT WILL ONLY B IN MY DAILY DRIVER)  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

TEAM JD WE READY CAnt wait......hope to see all the real riders out there let all have a good time .....much love to every one lowrideing...


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 5 2011, 11:44 PM~20271526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt good ass weather for a bbq will b 78 degrees


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend homies any questions about the bbq call ralph 559-803-3273 or pm sean2009 cruzin inti the past :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Apr 10 2011, 01:21 AM~20301894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 8 2011, 10:58 PM~20296201
> *1 MORE WEEK! :biggrin:
> *


.
.
.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

WE READY.......








:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 12 2011, 01:00 PM~20320567
> *WE READY.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 8 2011, 02:17 AM~20289146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


days away homies remember bring your club banner :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 12 2011, 03:14 PM~20321961
> *days away homies remember bring your club banner :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 11 2011, 02:04 AM~20308997
> *TEAM JD WE READY CAnt wait......hope to see all the real riders out there  let all have a good time .....much love to every one lowrideing...
> *


Right on Ivan!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## freslife (Mar 7, 2011)

i hope my shit wiil start?


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixOne_@Apr 12 2011, 12:47 PM~20320451
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Apr 12 2011, 08:06 PM~20324028
> *Right on Ivan!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :h5:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by freslife_@Apr 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20324376
> *i hope my shit wiil start?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 13 2011, 07:13 AM~20327252
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



TTT FOR A FUN DAY IN DA SUN!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freslife_@Apr 12 2011, 09:35 PM~20324376
> *i hope my shit wiil start?
> *


THE EL CAMINO


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by freslife_@Apr 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20324376
> *i hope my shit wiil start?
> *


have a little faith it will start :yes:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking forward to this one Dave  I'm even gonna put the Starwires on the 67 just for you that day  Come by the Impalas section and check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets have some lowriding fun in the sun :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 13 2011, 08:07 PM~20333425
> *Looking forward to this one Dave  I'm even gonna put the Starwires on the 67 just for you that day  Come by the Impalas section and check it out :thumbsup:
> *


kool :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mi Jente C.C

Traffic C.C Nor Cali Chapter

Eastside C.C

Just Dippin C.C

Old Times C.C

TopDogs C.C 

Blvd Kings C.C Fresno Chapter

Impalas C.C MULTIPLE Chapter

Rez Made C.C

Brown Society C.C

Carnales Unidos C.C Fresno Chapter 

Cruzin Cali C.C

Legacy C.C

Dukes C.C

Sickside C.C

Low Conspiracy C.C

Magestics C.C Central Cali Chapter

Fresno Bombs C.C

JUICE IT HYDRAULIC'S

BLACK WINDOW HYDRAULIC'S DETROIT MI.

STRICTLY BUSINESS CUSTOM'S DETROIT MI.

CRUZIN INTO THE PAST Sean_2009

THEE INDIVIDAULS C.C

SHOWOFFS C.C

ROLLERS ONLY CEN. CAL.

Navarro Kustoms

Ghetto Toys C.C

Magestics hi desert Chapter 

Orpheus C.C

Nuestra Cosa C.C

Street Life C.C

Glide in lows C.C

VIEJITOS.S.F.V.Chapter

VIEJTOS CC

Old Memories Fresno chapter

Fresno Life C.C

Tuff-e-Nuff C.C

Imperials LA Chapter

Traffic Nor Cal

Impalas C.C Fresno Chapter 

Loyalty Ones C.C

Straight Clownin Custom


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 AM~20336744
> *Mi Jente C.C
> 
> Traffic C.C Nor Cali Chapter
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

What time is everyone planning on getting to the park ?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

11 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :chuck:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 AM~20336744
> *Mi Jente C.C
> 
> T R A F F I C
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 07:58 AM~20336744
> *Mi Jente C.C
> 
> Traffic C.C Nor Cali Chapter
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Calistylin* will be there as well.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW U GUYS WHAT IM GOING TO BE TAKING OUT THERE THIS WAS MY TIO BIKE BACK IN THE DAYS AND HE LET ME TAKE IT OUT OF STORAGE IT WAS PAINTED BACK IN 1983 BY A PAINTER (THE KIDD)


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYBODY............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 05:26 PM~20340837
> *WHATS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO SHOW U GUYS WHAT IM GOING TO BE TAKING OUT THERE THIS WAS MY TIO BIKE BACK IN THE DAYS AND HE LET ME TAKE IT OUT OF STORAGE IT WAS PAINTED BACK IN 1983 BY A PAINTER (THE KIDD)
> 
> 
> ...


now thats oldschool this bike put away for about 28yrs it will be at the bbq on sat. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Could someone answer this for me? I was talking to a partner that I do business with in Fresno and he said that you cant drink in Kearney Park  ! Is this true cause I dont need no tickets :angry:  *


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember this is a family event so lets bring some pinatas and candy fill eggs for the little ones thank you homies see everyone on sat. lets all have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 14 2011, 07:56 PM~20342006
> *Could someone answer this for me? I was talking to a partner that I do business with in Fresno and he said that you cant drink in Kearney Park  ! Is this true cause I dont need no tickets :angry:
> *


no thats not true kearnry park is a county park not a city park u can have beer there as long your over 21 :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 08:09 PM~20342112
> *no thats not true kearnry park is a county park not a city park u can have beer there as long your over 21 :thumbsup:
> *


I'll bring my cups just in case  :naughty:


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: c lo


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

sounds good to me....


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 07:58 AM~20336744
> *Mi Jente C.C
> 
> Traffic C.C Nor Cali Chapter
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 14 2011, 01:38 PM~20338941
> *Calistylin will be there as well.
> 
> 
> ...


What time you headed out?


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 08:05 PM~20342079
> *remember this is a family event so lets bring some pinatas and candy fill eggs for the little ones thank you homies see everyone on sat. lets all have a good time :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 14 2011, 08:05 PM~20342079
> *remember this is a family event so lets bring some pinatas and candy fill eggs for the little ones thank you homies see everyone on sat. lets all have a good time :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

whats up 559 everyone ready for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Dec 9 2010, 01:30 AM~19281200
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Ready for this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

CHROME-N-PAINT

SEE tomorrow.


:wave: :wave: 
:h5:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: BEER TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

IM READY SHINED UP THE CHROME AN CHARGING MY BATTS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Apr 15 2011, 09:08 PM~20349619
> *IM READY SHINED UP THE CHROME AN CHARGING MY BATTS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

its on im ready tooooo....wax on wax off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

directions ??? anyone


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 09:14 PM~20350159
> *directions ??? anyone
> *


FRESNO!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WASHED READY TO GO!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 15 2011, 10:41 PM~20350307
> *WASHED READY TO GO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MAY EVERYONE TRAVELING FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE A SAFE TRIP HERE AND BACK HOME!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

oh yeah its going to be 79 degress tomorrow. so its going to be a nice day! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 10:14 PM~20350159
> *directions ??? anyone
> *


Go norfh :uh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 15 2011, 10:47 PM~20350336
> *MAY EVERYONE TRAVELING FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE A SAFE TRIP HERE AND BACK HOME!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

WERE LEAVING STOCKTON AT ABOUT 9am....SEE U GUYS DER.......... uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 10:57 PM~20350405
> *Go norfh :uh:
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:08 PM~20350458
> *:fuq:
> *


Then don't ask :happysad:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 15 2011, 11:10 PM~20350468
> *Then don't ask  :happysad:
> *


bish i never been to that park


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 15 2011, 11:40 PM~20350608
> *bish i never been to that park
> *


map qeust it kerrny bulavard.....north 99 get off on fresno street make left one or two light you will see kerrny street to the right take all the way down like 10 mins...once yr on kerrny street you will not miss it....if you get lost call me 559 352 6911.........


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:get up GET UP BEER TIME


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 15 2011, 10:47 PM~20350336
> *MAY EVERYONE TRAVELING FROM OUT OF TOWN HAVE A SAFE TRIP HERE AND BACK HOME!
> *


thanks johnnie be safe everyone lets all have a good time today :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 16 2011, 01:27 AM~20350903
> *map qeust it kerrny bulavard.....north 99 get off on fresno street make left one or two light you will see kerrny street to the right take all the way down like 10 mins...once yr on kerrny street you will not miss it....if you get lost call me 559 352 6911.........
> *


cool thanks


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 14 2011, 09:04 PM~20343038
> *What time you headed out?
> *


I gotta work till 1









Heading out as soon as I gets out. See u out There!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*THE DEL TORO FAM WILL BE THERE WILL SOME HOPPERS.*


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

man, got out here a lil late. but is a really good turn out. if you didnt make it, missed out. alot of nice cars fun time and good food. great time so far, alot things for the kids, thats what its about. cant wait for next year.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

x2 good turnout


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Had a good time out there today. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN NSHUT THE PARK DOWN TODAY SINGLE PUMP BUMPER CHECKIN HARD......ANY ONE GET VIDEO OR PIC'S....TEAM JD


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C HAD FUN TODAY..... TEAM JD ALL DAYYYYY


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

click on pic


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## q-vo65 (Oct 14, 2010)

Legacy doing it big












































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## q-vo65 (Oct 14, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Great Day in the Park!    
5 5 9


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

HAD FUN OUT THERE AT THE PARK AN MY KIDS WERE HOPPING ON EVERYONE DRIVING OUT THE PARK


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

it was a good turn out.alot of low lows,some good BBQ.nice sunny day.hope next weekend is better......EASTER


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by q-vo65_@Apr 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20354871
> *Legacy doing it big
> 
> 
> ...


LEGACY coming out strong!!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn it looked like you all had a great time saw some rides from Traffic on there way to the park.....had to go out of town on family biz,,,,,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

juice it the event was on point thanx for puttin it together props to all the riders that showed up....here is some pics i took of my club LEGACY CEN CAL TTT....


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE PARK TODAY.IT WAS GREAT TO SEE ALL THE RAZA GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT ANY BULLSHIT.WE ARE ONE IT DOESN'T MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM. :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Keebs was a no show ..... But dnt Tripp we will see u in the pit soon for bragging rights.... You got the win today Ray Ray / J.D :thumbsup:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 16 2011, 10:43 PM~20356066
> *Keebs was a no show ..... But dnt Tripp we will see u in the pit soon for bragging rights.... You got the win today Ray Ray / J.D  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't take a win like that but whenever your ready get at me...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

I want to thank every1 4 comeing out 2 my event :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and haveing A good TIME :wave: :wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Apr 16 2011, 10:53 PM~20356126
> *I don't take a win like that but whenever your ready get at me...
> *


I'm ready just couldn't make it today ...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: A lot of cars came out today :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STEP UR GAME UP, KIPPY, keebs62

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

had a good time out there....  u guys did a good job,, had fun..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGACYCCPREZ_@Apr 16 2011, 08:55 PM~20355292
> *LEGACY coming out strong!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 16 2011, 11:46 PM~20356372
> *had a good time out there....  u guys did a good job,, had fun..
> *


thank U guys 4 comeing out :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 62legacy_@Apr 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20356028
> * HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE PARK TODAY.IT WAS GREAT TO SEE ALL THE RAZA GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH OUT ANY BULLSHIT.WE ARE ONE IT DOESN'T MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM. :biggrin:
> *


X100 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 16 2011, 11:07 PM~20356208
> *I want to thank every1 4 comeing out 2 my event :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and haveing A good TIME  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THANK YOU BIG HOMIE FOR LETTING MY SON AND I BE PART OF IT :thumbsup: CRUZIN IN TO THE PAST-SEAN2009


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

*On Behalf Of Mjente C.C & CRUZIN INTO THE PAST (Sean 2009) We Like To Thank All The Car Club's and Solo Ride's For Attending Lowrider Reunion Picnic From The OLDSCHOOL To The New School This Picnic Had It All Today*
*Pic's Coming Soon Thank you Layitlow Homies......................

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:*


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

the aftermath :0


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin was in the house.......


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

had a great time


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, STEP UR GAME UP, superchips

:wave: 
thanks for the directions homie your club was looking good out there today


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 17 2011, 01:38 AM~20356875
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY, STEP UR GAME UP, superchips
> 
> ...


thanks bro we busted are ass to be ready for this day.... :biggrin: :biggrin: team JD.....ALL DAY


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 17 2011, 01:44 AM~20356887
> *thanks bro we busted are ass to be ready  for this day.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: team JD.....ALL DAY
> *


im still bustin my ass i was at the junkyard b4 i went to the park to get some parts lol


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 17 2011, 01:44 AM~20356887
> *thanks bro we busted are ass to be ready  for this day.... :biggrin:  :biggrin: team JD.....ALL DAY
> *







GREY CUTTY TEAM JD ALL DAY JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB.....559


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE  GOOD FOOD ,GOOD FREINDS ,GOOD TIME ,


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

BROWN PERSUASION n tha hous,,, THANKS,,, it ws hella fun,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES I GOT THE PIXS COMING ITS JUST THAT MY PHOTOBUCKET IS UPLOADING SLOW


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME, LOOKIN' FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!</span></span>


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Glide in low had a gd time first bbq of tha yr lookin forward to many more wit all tha homies should b like that more often everybody gettin along


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

GOOD JOB GUYS LOOKS LIKE YOU DID IT BIGGG WAY TO REPRESENT WISH I WAS THERE SUCKS THAT I MISSED IT MISSIN HOME ABOUT RIGHT NOWW BUT ITSS ALL GOOOD LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GOOD JOB KEEPING NOR CAL ON THE MAP


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 17 2011, 11:05 AM~20358343
> *:thumbsup:TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME, LOOKIN'  FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!</span></span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2011, 02:42 PM~20359176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 17 2011, 07:52 PM~20359777
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  dammit! i wish i was there! would of brought my beer mug!... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMOOTH STYLE_@Apr 17 2011, 05:12 PM~20359868
> * dammit! i wish i was there! would of brought my beer mug!... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

juice and sean the pics looks great and it seems that it was a big hit..! wish mike and i were able to come to the show.. just looking at the old school lowlows and paint job ill be drooling!.... congrats guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2011, 05:42 PM~20359176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

THOSE ARE SOME NICS PICS! AGAIN THATNKS FOR SEAN AND RALPH TO PUT THIS EVENT TOGETHER! MAN, HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 17 2011, 05:40 PM~20360047
> *THOSE ARE SOME NICS PICS! AGAIN THATNKS FOR SEAN AND RALPH TO PUT THIS EVENT TOGETHER! MAN, HAD A GREAT TIME.
> *


 :wave: :wave: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 17 2011, 11:05 AM~20358343
> *:thumbsup:TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME, LOOKIN'  FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!</span></span>
> *


nomas falto el cabron de Trino..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pic's i took out there on Sat.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

will post more pic's later


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 17 2011, 04:40 PM~20360047
> *THOSE ARE SOME NICS PICS! AGAIN THATNKS FOR SEAN AND RALPH TO PUT THIS EVENT TOGETHER! MAN, HAD A GREAT TIME.
> *


JOHNNIE YOUR A KIND MAN, BUYING ICE CREAM FOR ALL THEM KIDS... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2011, 08:45 PM~20361423
> *JOHNNIE YOUR A KIND MAN, BUYING ICE CREAM FOR ALL THEM KIDS... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 72SJV (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 17 2011, 12:46 AM~20356372
> *had a good time out there....  u guys did a good job,, had fun..
> *


WANNA SEND A THANX OUT TO NEWSTYLE 66 AND THE REST OF THE CARNALES
FOR SETTING UP THE PARKING SPOT @ KERNEY PARQUE,GOOD LOOKING OUT
U GUYS LOOKED GOOD REPRESENTIN THE NOR~CAL 209.


----------



## lead hand louie (May 29, 2008)

The show was a good turn out .good job ralphy .special thanks too all Legacy car club members out representing da Club.Legacy 4 life. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 17 2011, 02:07 PM~20359067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a good fckn time..
Can't for next year.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: I want to thank every1 4 coming to the park.


> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Apr 17 2011, 10:18 PM~20362345
> *Had a good fckn time..
> Can't  for next year.... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Apr 17 2011, 10:27 PM~20362404
> *:biggrin: I want to thank every1 4 coming to the park.
> :h5:  :h5:
> *


  
For sure homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

click on it


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> > THANKS TO CALI LIFE ...AKA MIKE....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lead hand louie_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362115
> *The show was a good turn out .good job ralphy .special thanks too all Legacy car club members out representing da Club.Legacy 4 life. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THANKS.....RALPHIE AND CREW.......WE HAD A GOOD TIME.....LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.............  

PEACE......EASTSIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 17 2011, 08:45 PM~20361423
> *JOHNNIE YOUR A KIND MAN, BUYING ICE CREAM FOR ALL THEM KIDS... :biggrin:
> *



damn ralph, set me up! :biggrin: 

ralph pitched in 2! far the kids, hard to say no! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 18 2011, 01:13 PM~20365813
> *damn ralph, set me up! :biggrin:
> 
> ralph pitched in 2! far the kids, hard to say no! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


johnnie it was 4 the kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 18 2011, 01:52 PM~20366085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks Ralphie


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great BBQ. Carnales Unidos had a good time out there. 
Hope to see everyone May 22.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: thank you to every one that attend the lowrider reunion at kearnery park :worship: :worship:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 20 2011, 01:19 PM~20382117
> *:worship:  :worship: thank you to every one that attend the lowrider reunion at kearnery park :worship:  :worship:
> *


  had a good time out there from CRUZIN CALI c.c.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sean_2009_@Apr 20 2011, 12:19 PM~20382117
> *:worship:  :worship: thank you to every one that attend the lowrider reunion at kearnery park :worship:  :worship:
> *



LETS NOT JUST HOLD THIS TO ONE EVENT...MAYBE THROW ONE TOWARDS THE END OF THE SUMMER.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2011, 07:11 PM~20384960
> *LETS NOT JUST HOLD THIS TO ONE EVENT...MAYBE THROW ONE TOWARDS THE END OF THE SUMMER.
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN C.C. HAD FUN OUT THERE WE ALL WAYZ UP FOR A CHILL AND GRILL AT THE PARK..... :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE TOO ALL THE CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT THE FOR THE GOOD TURN OUT.......559


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 20 2011, 10:49 PM~20386685
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C. HAD FUN OUT THERE WE ALL WAYZ UP FOR A CHILL AND GRILL  AT THE PARK..... :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE TOO ALL THE CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT THE FOR THE GOOD TURN OUT.......559
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: it was a good turn out :biggrin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 20 2011, 10:49 PM~20386685
> *JUST DIPPIN C.C. HAD FUN OUT THERE WE ALL WAYZ UP FOR A CHILL AND GRILL  AT THE PARK..... :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE TOO ALL THE CLUBS THAT MADE IT OUT THE FOR THE GOOD TURN OUT.......559
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 18 2011, 01:13 PM~20365813
> *damn ralph, set me up! :biggrin:
> 
> ralph pitched in 2! far the kids, hard to say no! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought that was kool that you guys came through 4 the kids!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LEGACYCCPREZ (Dec 29, 2010)

Great job pulling this off Ralph. Bringing all the Car Club together B 4 kicking off the summer!!


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGACYCCPREZ_@Apr 21 2011, 10:53 PM~20394513
> *Great job pulling this off Ralph. Bringing all the Car Club together B 4 kicking off the summer!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Apr 18 2011, 12:19 PM~20365484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

